
Best IRR ever?  YouTube 1.65B... - sama
http://www.techcrunch.com/2006/10/09/google-has-acquired-youtube/
======
pg
It's kind of funny that Sevin Rosen is giving up at the same time Sequoia is
scoring on this scale.

